# Red Hats: Today's "Red Scare"?



## morvoran (Sep 8, 2019)

It turns out that wearing red hats are scaring "not normal" people, and we should do our part and throw out all red (or reddish) caps, hats, etc that could resemble a hat with a specific slogan on them.  Forget about supporting your favorite sports team that uses the color red or if you just like the color red and don't support the current president, you need to worry about those abnormal people you might be inconveniencing and stop wearing these fearmongering headgear. 

Source - click here

*Liberal Author Begs ‘Normal People’ Not To Wear Red Hats: ‘You’re Making Everyone Scared’*

On any summer day in Washington, D.C., there are tons of people wearing red hats. But in the nation's capital — where more than 75% of the residents are registered Democrats — most are _not_ "Make America Great Again" hats.

Red is the color of the Washington National baseball team. And you'll see a lot of red in the winter since that's the Washington Capitals' color, too.

But now a liberal author says no self-respecting American should ever wear a red hat — even a baseball or basketball cap. (For the record, red is the most common color in Major League Baseball [14 teams] and the National Basketball Association [13 teams]).

The Chicago-based author, Rebecca Makkai, has been a finalist for a Pulitzer Prize and the National Book Award with a book about AIDS. She says the MAGA hats are like the Nazi swastika. But more than that, she says "normal people" shouldn't wear any type of red hat, saying they're "making people scared."

"Is anyone else made really uncomfortable these days by anyone wearing any kind of red baseball cap? Like, I see one and my heart does weird sh** and then I finally realize it only says Titleist or whatever. Maybe don't wear red caps anymore, normal people?" she wrote.

Even if your hat says something nice — like urging Americans to read — Makkai says nuh-uh.

"Also, for the love of God: The clever folks wearing 'Make America Read Again' or whatever caps — NO. You're making everyone scared. Don't do it," she wrote.

After some Twitterers mocked Makkai's post, she shot back. She said the swastika — a symbol in the ancient Sanskrit language — once stood for good luck and well-being in Hinduism and Buddhism, but noted that the faiths stopped using the symbol after it was used by the Nazis.

"If you're here to be contrary: an equivalent here would be western Hindus choosing not to use the swastika symbol in public despite it being sacred to their faith because it would offend/frighten people. The red hat has become a symbol of hate bc of how its wearers act," she wrote.

And she said she was speaking only to "normal people" — so, you know, not anyone who thinks differently than her.

"Also I love all the people who are like 'YOU CAN’T POLICE ME, LIBTARD!' Please note that I was specifically addressing 'normal people.' The ones who don’'t want to freak people out at a distance. The ones who enjoy it should absolutely continue letting us know who thy are," she wrote on Twitter.

But critics of her comments dismantled her argument.

"It's a hat, and this is a Free Country," one user on Twitter wrote. "The very fact that you're triggered by the hat shows what a serious problem you have with tolerating opposing political views."

"Is anyone else made really uncomfortable by closed minded leftists?" wrote another, while a third said: "Maybe find out everyone with a red hat, even ones with MAGA on them, aren't some sort of bogeyman and learn to adult better, like a normal person would."

Ryan Wilde summed up the absurdity best:
I agree with you. Every normal person who is a fan of the Detroit Red Wings, StL Cardinals, Cincinnati Reds, LA Angels, Arizona Cardinals, Phillies, & so forth need to abstain from wearing a team hat if it’s red. Red hats = bigotry
-----------------------------------------------------------

So, will you stop being a bigot and throw out your favorite red hat or will you continue to oppress this very small group of "abnormal" people who are uncomfortable around the color red on your head?  Share your opinion and let us know.  *AND STAY ON TOPIC!!!!!!!  Please.*


----------



## Viri (Sep 9, 2019)

Fuck no, I will continue to wear my Phillies cap!


----------



## SickPuppy (Sep 9, 2019)

throwing fuel on an imaginary fire don't work, crawl back in your hole now


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Sep 9, 2019)

so you are having a big deal that someone on the internet wrote an ARTICLE about some dude asking people to stop wearing maga hats. OK. so you are having an issue over some schmuck on the internet having an opinion?
Gee... and here I thought only the "LIBS" were intolerant.
You see the Irony right?




Viri said:


> Fuck no, I will continue to wear my Phillies cap!


Im team Dodgers! its on now!


----------



## Seliph (Sep 9, 2019)

Bruh imagine writing a whole article just because someone made a dumb comment on Twitter.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 9, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> so you are having a big deal that someone on the internet wrote an ARTICLE about some dude asking people to stop wearing maga hats. OK. so you are having an issue over some schmuck on the internet having an opinion?
> Gee... and here I thought only the "LIBS" were intolerant.
> You see the Irony right?


If your referring to me, then I just posted an article that I thought seemed a little insane just so people can comment on it here.  I didn't write it.  I don't think I said anything against anybody having an opinion either so not sure where that came from.  
If you think red hats are ok, wear them.  If they scare you, stay home.  Don't push your agenda on others because you're inconvenienced.   Funny how even a "conserv" like me finds an issue with them calling the people not afraid of red hats "normal", but you didn't bring that up.  Hmmm.

Also, I'm sure it was a "lady" who had the issue with the red hats.  It's not right to mis-gender someone nowadays.  Sheesh, sounds a little "bigoted".


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Sep 9, 2019)

No. you gave an opinion. One may subjectively say a "reactionary" one. I gave one of my own. Also based on some of the other posts the sentiment seems to be shared.



morvoran said:


> Also, I'm sure it was a "lady" who had the issue with the red hats.  It's not right to mis-gender someone nowadays.  Sheesh, sounds a little "bigoted".


"dial 5 to try again"
if you think that I base my moral compass of the internets opinion of "the left" you will be profoundly dissapointed.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 9, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> No. you gave an opinion. One may subjectively say a "reactionary" one


 I'm not sure where I gave a personal opinion anywhere in the OP.  I would appreciate it if you could show me where.  Here are examples of a fact and opinion: 
fact: some apples are red.
Opinion: Apples taste good.  
Hope that helps.



WD_GASTER2 said:


> if you think that I base my moral compass of the internets opinion of "the left" you will be profoundly dissapointed.


 the truth is that the person afraid of hats was a woman.  To your point, I'm not disappointed at all.  I'm glad for you if you don't have blind faith to the left or any party.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 9, 2019)

At this point I'm not sure which one I despise more: The Cult of Trump and its insane worshippers who jump through hoops and do all kinds of mental gymnastics to defend literally everything he does, bring up the abortion debate for no reason, and advocate for Christian theocracy; or the other side that wants to regulate emotions, thinks that there are nazis everywhere, think that white males are the cause of all suffering in the universe, and don't know the difference between actual free market capitalism (the ideal) and crony corporatism (what we have now).

As for the actual hats, they are a silly religious symbol at this point and nobody should be taking any of this shit seriously. I do have to say that as much as I dislike Trump and his red-hatted goons, I doubt they actually represent hatred. The idiots who want to deport everyone vaguely Hispanic looking are a minority (hopefully). If the sight of a damn red hat triggers someone that badly, they need to become a shut-in or check themselves into a mental health facility and remove themselves from society permanently.


----------



## SG854 (Sep 9, 2019)

Seliph said:


> Bruh imagine writing a whole article just because someone made a dumb comment on Twitter.


Imagine making a whole thread because someone made a dumb opinion on twitter





Subtle Demise said:


> At this point I'm not sure which one I despise more: The Cult of Trump and its insane worshippers who jump through hoops and do all kinds of mental gymnastics to defend literally everything he does, bring up the abortion debate for no reason, and advocate for Christian theocracy; or the other side that wants to regulate emotions, thinks that there are nazis everywhere, think that white males are the cause of all suffering in the universe, and don't know the difference between actual free market capitalism (the ideal) and crony corporatism (what we have now).


Or when those Trump supporters over exaggerated little small non issues making it seem like its a bigger attack then it is just so they can play victim and say, "see look how bad they are." "I am outraged how can you allow this" Ya Ya whatever shut up.



I'm glad Dave Chappelle joked about cancel culture on his new Netflix special. They tried to make negative opinions about his special calling him transphobic and sexist, and shut down user opinions, but they went after the wrong guy. Going after Dave Chappelle like that, one of the most likable comedians was a bad idea. They just made people rebel even harder, he has a user score 99% now on rotten tomatoes, one of the highest ever. The majority of the population are sick and tired of everything being called transphobic and racist.


It's not Trump that the problem, its you guys. Reality Star Donald Trump getting in is just a symptom of how retarded people have gotten. Getting people fired from Tweets 10 yrs ago. Trans Youtuber Contra Points deleting her Twitter because her own leftist followers went after her because she didn't say the most perfect thing, doesn't matter if your liberal or trans, you must be Perfect Morther Fuckin Jesus Christ if you want to survive cancel culture. Or that Game Developer Alec Holowka that committed suicide because of that whole Zoe Quinn stuff. People say they are voting for Trump just to show these people a lesson, they drove them to this. Say all you want how that's a stupid decision voting for "Evil Trump" who can screw things up, just to get revenge but that's what people are doing. They are tired of all this stuff.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 10, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Imagine making a whole thread because someone made a dumb opinion on twitter


 The truth had to get out!!!  Imagine if you were attacked because you were just wearing a red hat outdoors?  Now you will know why.  You're welcome.



SG854 said:


> when those *Democrat* supporters over exaggerated little small non issues making it seem like its a bigger attack then it is just so they can play victim and say, "see look how bad they are." "I am outraged how can you allow this"


  You made a typo.  Must have been a Freudian slip.  
Seriously, though.  You can't really believe Trump supporters think like that, can you?  Who has been telling you this stuff?


----------



## AutumnWolf (Sep 10, 2019)

morvoran said:


> I just posted an article that I thought seemed a little insane just so people can comment on it here.


Why tho?


----------



## Xzi (Sep 10, 2019)

Sinon said:


> Why tho?


Because clickbait is the same thing as news to him.



SG854 said:


> Reality Star Donald Trump getting in is just a symptom of how retarded people have gotten.


Rofl, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 10, 2019)

Do I throw my 2 cents into this, or do I go on about with what's left of my night and avoid the drama? Because this is one of those debates that, based on my experience with certain people and the culture I grew up in and what I've seen online, the problem is honestly on both sides, and really, the main issue is individuals who don't take responsibility for their actions bringing burdens on the innocent. Both sides are to blame for that (Prohibition leading to organized crime, mommy-daddy government having a massive debt crisis that really started with FDR's New Deal, continued on with LBJ's Great Society, and today's welfare problems are because of issues that the latter were probably never intended to address given how shady LBJ was if anyone with any knowledge of history knows about the things he's said and done), and honestly, considering they aren't going to solve anything until something massive probably occurs in this country, there's no chance that anything will be done to solve all of these problems in the culture of the US for a very long time until then.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 10, 2019)

Sinon said:


> Why tho?


 Why not tho?  why post any threads here?  Why post replies to these threads?  Does it really matter why?  It happened. It is what it is.  Maybe you should be asking why someone would fear red hats and post that "normal" people shouldn't wear them.  Why are liberals so bothered by maga hats to even make this an issue?  Why tho?



Xzi said:


> Because clickbait is the same thing as news to him.


Clickbait, news, truth....It's all the same in this situation.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Sep 10, 2019)

morvoran said:


> Maybe you should be asking why someone would fear red hats and post that "normal" people shouldn't wear them.


Or not cause it doesn't matter


----------



## morvoran (Sep 10, 2019)

Sinon said:


> Or not cause it doesn't matter


 maybe not to you, but it mattered to somebody enough to even bring the issue up.  I'm sure it mattered enough to others as well for the story to be brought to my attention and for me to post here.  I'll make you a promise that should satisfy you, I will not post any stories such as this one on SINONtemp.com, ok?


----------



## AutumnWolf (Sep 10, 2019)

morvoran said:


> maybe not to you, but it mattered to somebody enough to even bring the issue up.  I'm sure it mattered enough to others as well for the story to be brought to my attention and for me to post here.  I'll make you a promise that should satisfy you, I will not post any stories such as this one on SINONtemp.com, ok?


I'll put it in other words, you are giving it too much importance, way more than it deserves, similar to this thread


----------



## morvoran (Sep 10, 2019)

Sinon said:


> I'll put it in other words, you are giving it too much importance, way more than it deserves, similar to this thread


 Thanks for adding context to what you meant.  A lot of people just get pissy and run off.  This really helps to understand your position other than just "why". 
Truth is, that's your opinion in this situation where I feel that I just created a thread about this story.  I didn't make it front page news, I didn't put in bold letters "FOLKS, THE WORLD IS ENDING BECUZ RED HATS".  NO, I just saw a silly political based story and posted it here, nothing more; nothing less.

As I tell people all the time, "if you don't like it, don't click on it or read it."  Don't disparage my privilege of posting content that I want to because you don't think I should or like what I post.  That's all.

Edit: forgot to add that every time you post here, that puts this thread on the front page, so every reply you make is making this more important than you think it is.  Just something for your thoughts.


----------



## cyn (Sep 10, 2019)

i don't wear hats

let alone even own a red hat to "offend" someone with.


----------



## SG854 (Sep 11, 2019)

morvoran said:


> The truth had to get out!!!  Imagine if you were attacked because you were just wearing a red hat outdoors?  Now you will know why.  You're welcome.
> 
> You made a typo.  Must have been a Freudian slip.
> Seriously, though.  You can't really believe Trump supporters think like that, can you?  Who has been telling you this stuff?


I see it, no one needs to tell me anything.


Here's a problem with your correction to my suppose typo, I'm only talking about some instances, instances that are small and not worth wasting energy on. Trump supporters have good things to complain about that are much bigger, but when they complain about small things that are non issues and become over dramatic is when they get annoying.



No one would even wear a Trump Hat where I live. I live in a mostly liberal area, and I see lots of graffiti in the bathroom stalls that says Fuck Trump. So I don't think any Trump supporters will wear anything and put their support on display for everyone to see, they'll just say they support him in quite.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 11, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> At this point I'm not sure which one I despise more



I feel what you're saying. I'm so tired of all this shit. For me, I'm just like, "Do something for me that's positive or shut the fuck up with your fucking garbage, you fucking dirty sewer rat." but with more explicit language and motions to get my dick sucked.

Sadly, and honestly, the last president who "gave" me something I "wanted", was Bush, jr. 
That "stimulus" tax buff was pretty cool; the war that's still gong on...not so cool.

I'm also tired of uncool people being un-cool.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 11, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Trump supporters have good things to complain about that are much bigger, but when they complain about small things that are non issues and become over dramatic is when they get annoying.


  Oh, I agree in a way as my very red state recently voted in a Dem governor and several dem reps due to the Repubs in office were corrupt and destroying our state with their lies such as saying our highways and schools weren't that important.  We had to bite the bullet and vote against our morals to drain our swamp.  

In this instance, it was a liberal author asking "normal" people to stop wearing ALL red hats regardless what was on them.  Just the color red was offensive to her.  Some websites gave attention to her worries, and I just happened to post it here as I thought it was hilarious just as with the scientist saying eating humans would solve the climate issues or San Francisco wanting to  call criminals "individuals involved in the legal system".  No Trump supporters were complaining about this, just pointing out the idiocy of the matter.  Think of it as "weird political news".

I also don't wear a MAGA hat in public (I don't wear hats at all), trump shirts, or anything of the like.  Where I live, voting for Trump is a given to most people here.  No need to promote him.



Hanafuda said:


>



I bet that girl is very disappointed that none of that stuff she sang ever came true under Obama's admin.  Well, to his credit, Obama did "change" race relations to the lowest it's ever been causing a further separation of all colors.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 11, 2019)

morvoran said:


> Well, to his credit, Obama did "change" race relations to the lowest it's ever been causing a further separation of all colors.


Ah yes, Obama derangement syndrome.  The theory that this country never had any racial tensions in the hundreds of years of its existence before a black man was elected president.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 11, 2019)

Xzi said:


> before a black man was elected president.



The first time or the 8th time?

Seriously-ish, I think a lot of those people are fake news, as in, they were paid to be in front of the camera to make it look like they care.

Obama could have paid fake klan members to disrobe and stomp on their "racist guy dashikis", denouncing their old hatred, but, Obama didn't have a stint of reality TV shows or the experience of being a deluded assnugget who flip-flopped on every issue until everyone around him just tried to distance themselves for fear of being complicit in the destruction of trust between Joe the retired plumber and US government .

If you want some laughs


You can find better quality--I'm not able to embed those links.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 11, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Ah yes, Obama derangement syndrome.  The theory that this country never had any racial tensions in the hundreds of years of its existence before a black man was elected president.


OMG, you've stopped ignoring me .  Oh, how I have missed our witty back and forth banter .

I never said he started racial tensions, but the amount of racial tension during his administration was very bad especially near the end.



H1B1Esquire said:


> or the experience of being a deluded assnugget who flip-flopped on every issue until everyone around him just tried to distance themselves for fear of being complicit in the destruction of trust between Joe the retired plumber and US government .


You mean he didn't "flip-flopped" on issues like closing Guantanamo bay, prison reform, "change we can believe in", ending the war in Afghanistan, etc?  Maybe after Michelle and him move into his new water front property he just bought, regardless of the rising ocean he warned us about, that will cover his new homes, he can start a reality tv show called "The Obama's under water adventures". Then he can become a deluded assnugget as well.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 11, 2019)

morvoran said:


> I never said he started racial tensions, but the amount of racial tension during his administration was very bad especially near the end.


You're not going to find a single example of Obama making any remark that can be construed as racially divisive.  He was far too centrist on a lot of issues for my taste, but the man was a class act through and through.  Meanwhile, Trump was on Fox News pushing the birther lie (calling Obama a Kenyan Muslim) as an appetizer for the beginnings of his presidential campaign.  If racial tensions were high, it was because the right was once again employing the Southern Strategy in the lead-up to the primaries.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 11, 2019)

Xzi said:


> You're not going to find a single example of Obama making any remark that can be construed as racially divisive. He was far too centrist on a lot of issues for my taste, but the man was a class act through and through.


  Wow, just wow.  I won't even dignify that very untrue remark with a response.  Not just because it's going further off topic, but just because Wow.... just wow.  (Zimmerman/Trayvon)

Don't forget your red hat when you go to the store. Don't want your head to get sunburned.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 11, 2019)

morvoran said:


> You mean he didn't "flip-flopped" on issues



......Um....Who's gonna be tuff on the Ruskis? Who's getting raped by China? Rocket man is a whatnow? That's just fun stuff.
Who's gonna pay for that wall? How much will it cost? How many people were at the inauguration? How much was that presidential dick swinging contest in US dollars?Who cares about his taxes?

Wait, are these lies or flip-flops? I don't even know anymore. I just lump it in with Tronald Dumps un-dank assnuggs of lie-f.

If I felt like it, I'd pull up the lie counter or the flip-flop counter, but it won't get him put in jail for altering that weather pattern anytime sooner.
https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/18/2074
but, he didn't do it.....or is he flipping on being the president to be a weatherman?
Or is he going to be a rapper soon?








he lied, he lied.


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 11, 2019)

Nothing like seeing another typical obnoxious right-wing GBAtemp member post about the *craazy* liberals.
Forever feeding the human centipede that is the GBAtemp Politics section.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 11, 2019)

morvoran said:


> Wow, just wow.  I won't even dignify that very untrue remark with a response.  Not just because it's going further off topic, but just because Wow.... just wow.  (Zimmerman/Trayvon)


You're going to have to be a lot more specific than that.  I don't recall any of Obama's remarks on that case beyond perhaps that it was a tragedy.  Also IIRC Zimmerman was of Hispanic descent, and he ended up in trouble with the law several more times after killing Martin.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 11, 2019)

dAVID_ said:


> Nothing like seeing another typical obnoxious right-wing GBAtemp member post about the *craazy* liberals.
> Forever feeding the human centipede that is the GBAtemp Politics section.


  Hey, I do what I do.  You're welcome.



Xzi said:


> You're going to have to be a lot more specific than that. I don't recall any of Obama's remarks on that case beyond perhaps that it was a tragedy. Also I think Zimmerman was of Hispanic descent and he ended up in trouble with the law several more times after killing Martin.


 Yeah, I'm sure you can do internet searches yourself rather than depending on me or Don Lemon (or do you prefer Rachel Maddow or was it maybe Trevor Noah) to do all the work for you.  You can BS your way through these "political chats" all you want, but for God's sake, learn something for yourself.



H1B1Esquire said:


> If I felt like it, I'd pull up the lie counter or the flip-flop counter, but it won't get him put in jail for altering that weather pattern anytime sooner.


 I don't know.  With all that mess you just posted just now, you might have Trump beat.

Trump lies - 0
Trump misleading quotes - ???
H1B1bhole lies - >9000 

Edit: Forgot to add something about red hats to stay on topic.  Red hats are not the threat, crazy liberals who come up with these silly ideas and try to push them on everybody else is the real threat.  Stop being "Woke" and wake up, people!!!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 11, 2019)

morvoran said:


> I don't know.



Ugh...why do you do this? You know I'm right. And I don't need to lie. I don't care about anything, really, so I have nothing to hide.....unlike Tronald Dumps' taxes.

Me - 100% chosen to save the world.
Tronnie Dumperdoo- an orange clown who didn't get the memo the Ninja Turtles are Teenagers and green; I think he's got the mutant part going for him, but it sadly only makes his hair look like shit. 
#SewerLifeWithKellyConem'all


I guess when he drained the swamp, he didn't know it wasn't meant to be filled with worse scum. That's ol' Scumster Dumpster for you--lying to your face (like those dude's he promised that he would "save" from "unemployment" or the time he got with Boeing jobs
 )

I should thank him for saving coal miners, because that's good....oh, wait, fuck no, that's horrible.

Well, shit.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 11, 2019)

morvoran said:


> Yeah, I'm sure you can do internet searches yourself rather than depending on me or Don Lemon (or do you prefer Rachel Maddow or was it maybe Trevor Noah) to do all the work for you. You can BS your way through these "political chats" all you want, but for God's sake, learn something for yourself.


You could've just said, "I guess you're right, I can't find a single specific example of an Obama comment that could objectively be considered racially divisive" and saved us all a lot of time.



morvoran said:


> Trump lies - 0


This type of shit is why it's pointless to engage with you.  I'm more than willing to admit Obama didn't live up to all his campaign promises, but your ego is too wrapped up in Trump's imaginary "success" to do the same with him.  Mexico is not paying for the wall.  Trump is not going to deliver universal healthcare.  Hurricane Dorian never hit Alabama.  There's three lies he's told, right off the top of my head.  If I actually spent time researching it, I could list hundreds more.


----------



## GBADWB (Sep 11, 2019)

morvoran said:


> Edit: Forgot to add something about red hats to stay on topic.  Red hats are not the threat, crazy liberals who come up with these silly ideas and try to push them on everybody else is the real threat.  Stop being "Woke" and wake up people!!!




I agree that red hats of course is not a threat, but generalizing people isn't going to get anywhere. This isn't the norm in any situation and treating an entire group of people like its worst constituents doesn't get anywhere. That's like saying that all christians are evil and anti miltary because of the westboro baptist church.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 11, 2019)

morvoran said:


> Stop being "Woke" and wake up people!!!



Tron-Donne certainly didn't help *you're* grammar.

Are you legitimately telling me to stop being "woke" and to wake others out of their sleep??? Fuck, too bad Betsy DeVos doesn't want to help you. 

Or, did I just "Woke" you up? 
Now, you are in the "Woke" army.


----------



## tinkle (Sep 11, 2019)

morvoran said:


> abnormal people


Troll post, nothing to see here. We get it, you're an incel and my name is literally Stacy. So go cry me a river about the Chads keeping you down.


----------



## Searinox (Sep 11, 2019)

When are you gonna call it a day?


----------



## morvoran (Sep 11, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Ugh...why do you do this? You know I'm right. And I don't need to lie. I don't care about anything, really, so I have nothing to hide.....unlike Tronald Dumps' taxes.


  Boy, I don't understand one word you just said.



Xzi said:


> This type of shit is why it's pointless to engage with you.


 Yeah, you keep saying that but here we are.....



Xzi said:


> Mexico is not paying for the wall. Trump is not going to deliver universal healthcare. Hurricane Dorian never hit Alabama


 You can't say these are lies (misleading maybe),yet, but he still has 5 more years to go.



Xzi said:


> You could've just said, "I guess you're right, I can't find a single specific example of an Obama comment that could objectively be considered racially divisive" and saved us all a lot of time.


 No, I said what I meant.  It's hard to discuss things with you when you have to wait for your leftist news anchors to tell you what to say.  Too bad, they can't say anything against the Democrats which is why you are so uninformed.



GBADWB said:


> generalizing people isn't going to get anywhere


  I completely agree.   I'm not sure why you brought this up, though, but that is very true.



H1B1Esquire said:


> Tron-Donne certainly didn't help *you're* grammar.


 Oh, shit!!!!  I forgot a "," before people.  Sorry folks, I guess I have been defeated and must leave this site in shame.   SHAME!!!!!

It's really hard to perfectly edit myself every post when my brain is being destroyed by all this idiocy that I read and respond to.



tinkle said:


> Troll post, nothing to see here. We get it, you're an incel and my name is literally Stacy. So go cry me a river about the Chads keeping you down.


  Stacy?  The one from Tinder that I told my "incel" secret to?  You swore you wouldn't tell anybody else. I believed you!!!   

I must be too old to get the "Chads" comment.  Oh well, like you and your opinion, not too important.



Searinox said:


> When are you gonna call it a day?


 In January 2025, on the day our nation loses a great leader (Trump, if you couldn't guess) and goes back to the old status quo of corruption and lack of progress.
--------------------------------------------------
Back on topic:  Oh, by the way, Red hats are not symbols of hate.  They're just hats even with the MAGA logo on them.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 11, 2019)

morvoran said:


> H1B1bhole lies - >9000


Are you telling me that my lie counter is less than 9000? I mean....that would be accurate....but, it doesn't mean much if you don't drive it through. You know, you could have put in effort, taken my profile picture, added the Turtle from DBZ with the (



Spoiler: power level











 and replied; would have been a lot cooler if you did.
If you do it now, you're just a follower.....and you're my follower, which means you betrayed Tronald Grabb'em-by-the-tucci.

Btw, love what you did with the name--I've been working on this for you: Moronvan.

Also, why did you stop there?
H1Bholeasswiper sounds much better. I guess when you don't blindly follow a fucking pile of orange-tinted dog shit, you can think for yourself and come up with brilliant ideas.

"uh-mayz-in" also sounds better.

Can I count on your vote when I run for president?


----------



## tinkle (Sep 11, 2019)

morvoran said:


> You can't say these are lies


Sharpiegate is pretty clear cut.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 11, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Are you telling me that my lie counter is less than 9000?


 umm.... ">" is greater than, "<" is less than.  The pacman always faces the bigger #, so I was saying your lies were greater than 9000.  Did you pass the 2nd grade or just skip your way through?



H1B1Esquire said:


> I've been working on this for you: Moronvan.


 Xzi did it, xzi did it.   Yeah, he already called me that one so try again.



H1B1Esquire said:


> H1Bholeasswiper sounds much better.


  I was going towards H1Bholelicker, but I didn't want my post to be "NSFW".



H1B1Esquire said:


> Can I count on your vote when I run for president?


  If you have the same qualities as Trump, YES!!!  You already have his public relations and social media posting skills down.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 11, 2019)

morvoran said:


> Boy, I don't understand one word you just said.





morvoran said:


> Sorry folks, I guess I have been defeated and must leave this site in shame



Well, geeze, now you're making non-moronvans look bad. But...if you're going back to school, Tchus! Bis Bald! Aloha! Ja-ne!, Hasta la vista!

Seriously, I value your.....opinion? Although, the way you go about it is wrong. Just like the guy you adore, there are ways to go about things.

I can also tell by the context you're getting tired...or you're learning the truth.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 11, 2019)

morvoran said:


> You can't say these are lies (misleading maybe),yet, but he still has 5 more years to go.


He's already re-directed money from military projects to his wall, and Dorian has already passed.  Only one of those statements is in question, and considering he's signaled a willingness to make cuts to Medicare and Social Security should he get a second term, I'm seriously doubting his commitment to providing universal healthcare coverage.



morvoran said:


> Yeah, you keep saying that but here we are.....


Rarely do you reveal the degree to which you're in denial about reality, but suggesting that Trump has "never once lied" is on a whole other level of Orwellian bullshit.  Don't worry, I'll go right back to ignoring you after this since you can't be arsed to break free of your childish trolling habit.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 11, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Seriously, I value your.....opinion? Although, the way you go about it is wrong. Just like the guy you adore, there are ways to go about things.
> 
> I can also tell by the context you're getting tired...or you're learning the truth.


  I respect your "opinions" also just as everybody else's as long as they contain context and not just insults or hate.  I go about things in an "eye for an eye" aspect, so I give what I get.  If people aren't serious about a discussion, then I won't be either.  If they don't add value to the conversation, I usually won't either.  If you post something objective, I will either agree or post a retort to your statement.  I try to be fair with my replies.  I never get angry.  I never hate.  I may say "mean things" but never with malice.

I am getting tired, but I learned the truth years ago.


----------



## DBlaze (Sep 11, 2019)

what even is this thread anymore


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 11, 2019)

morvoran said:


> umm.... ">" is greater than, "<" is less than


I actually go with something similar, but opposite....plus, you didn't have a contrast for me...it just looked like a typo, so I gave you some time to see if you'd edit it.
Doesn't really matter, but for future reference, use this format when you don't have two similar things to compare:
H1bholeasswiper lies = 9000+



morvoran said:


> Yeah, he already called me that one so try again.


Ehh, I'd rather not--it fits. Why put the shoe on your hands when it fits the foot better? Guess you should just own it now.



morvoran said:


> You already have his public relations and social media posting skills down.


Okay--I'm serious, I'm really going to need your support.

-----------------


morvoran said:


> If they don't add value to the conversation, I usually won't either.


Well, @Xzi did post some compelling arguments to which you did not defend your side well, if at all.

Sometimes, you need to be the atypical "Trump supporter" to show others that there are cases of _____ supporters having intelligence....or that you can have a battle of wits without Nerf darts.



morvoran said:


> Bholelicker, but I didn't


It was wack anyway; I do it better than you. :/


----------



## morvoran (Sep 11, 2019)

Xzi said:


> He's already re-directed money from military projects to his wall, and Dorian has already passed. Only one of those statements is in question, and considering he's signaled a willingness to make cuts to Medicare and Social Security should he get a second term, I'm seriously doubting his commitment to providing universal healthcare coverage.


He's still got 5 years to have them pay.  In a way, they are paying for their military and for the care of the illegals from central/south america/congo to prevent more illegals from getting into our country.  This saves us money to actually fix our border issues such as the wall.  If you look at this in an accounting aspect, Mexico is decreasing our debits while we are building our credits with tariffs against them.  This could be construed as them paying, or helping, to pay for it.  Who knows what can happen in 5 years?  They might start paying us back for it in one way or another.  

The "sharpiegate" situation was proven a hoax because Trump was only working with outdated information.  Even the heads of the NOAA stated to the press that Trump was correct that Alabama was going to suffer damage due to early projections.  

Would you call it "universal healthcare coverage" if it was affordable to everybody while costing less in taxes making it a better option than Bernie's plan?  Wait and see, I don't even have a guess on this one.



Xzi said:


> Rarely do you reveal the degree to which you're in denial about reality, but suggesting that Trump has "never once lied" is on a whole other level of Orwellian bullshit. Don't worry, I'll go right back to ignoring you after this since you can't be arsed to break free of your childish trolling habit.



Do you know the difference between "misleading" and "lie"?  If Trump is told things that are not true, and he repeats them, he is not purposely lying.  That is called "misleading" by the "mislead".  

If I asked you if it was raining, then you asked your echo device which told you "yes, it is", so you tell me "yes, it's raining" even though it's not.  I end up walking outside with an umbrella for no reason and call you a liar.  Does this mean you lied or mislead me?


----------



## notimp (Sep 11, 2019)

https://www.salon.com/2019/08/12/do...-day-since-becoming-president-analysis-finds/

Trump 'misleading people' 12.000 times since he took office is just the 'rich guys' way of saying he is an absolute pathological lier, and sharpie wielding egomaniac. That can produce 20 tweets on how wrong he was with replicating a Hurricane prediction.

Its the same if you are clinically mad, and you are rich - all of a sudden you become 'excentric'. Its just one set of excuses, that don't exist for poorer people.



(Also Trump isn't intelligent enough to had made informed distinctions about providing misleading statement purposefully in 12.000 cases - effectively letting the receiving party 'hang themselves' with the slanted information provided.

He takes a sharpie - forges a map. Then lies about who did it.

He is a pathological lier.)


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 11, 2019)

When did this forum become a circus? So much bias..


----------



## matthi321 (Sep 11, 2019)

as an non american its funny to see how you guys  on the internet can get so angry over others peoples opinion, when you whole country is founded on the idea that you have freespecch. i do take that its only over the internet people act this way, or is it also in real life?


----------



## granville (Sep 11, 2019)

matthi321 said:


> as an non american its funny to see how you guys  on the internet can get so angry over others peoples opinion, when you whole country is founded on the idea that you have freespecch. i do take that its only over the internet people act this way, or is it also in real life?



The US wasn't "founded" on free speech. The first constitution of the US was the Articles of Confederation. It was written in 1777 and finally passed into law by all 13 original states in 1781. It did not contain anything guaranteeing free speech for the general population (only for members of Congress specifically). The Articles of Confederation were also scrapped in 1789 and replaced by the second present Constitution. The original draft of the Constitution ALSO did not contain any guarantees free speech. This was added in as the First Amendment, part of the Bill of Rights (which had 9 other Amendments). It passed all 13 original states in 1791.

The 1st Amendment does several things, some of which are just as important as free speech (but often ignored and violated). In particular, it establishes a separation of church and state. The government cannot pass laws that favor certain religions over others, nor is it allowed to prohibit people from worshipping whatever God (or lack thereof). The government is also not allowed to abridge freedom of speech by people or the press. People are also allowed to peaceably protest and petition the government.

People are still allowed to argue and get offended with each other's opinions. The First Amendment just establishes how the government is generally supposed to react (or not react) to public speech. However, the 1st does not and never has held infinite absolute power. For good reason. We still have laws against libel, slander and defamation. Directly threatening someone with violence or inciting others to commit violent acts is also illegal. Basically speech that "presents a clear and present danger" to others would not be protected by the first amendment, especially when it's based around falsehood and lies.


----------



## notimp (Sep 11, 2019)

DarthDub said:


> When did this forum become a circus? So much bias..





matthi321 said:


> as an non american its funny to see how you guys  on the internet can get so angry over others peoples opinion, when you whole country is founded on the idea that you have freespecch. i do take that its only over the internet people act this way, or is it also in real life?



There is a simple out. Let go of the idea, that all of politics is a personality contest. Actual political decisions almost never are 'personality driven'.

So from my point of view - most, if not all what 'Trump' stands for in public (because of his tweets, or media reports), is simply a distraction. Its usually a beautiful distraction (think 'royal wedding'), or as in Trumps case a 'beautiful trainwreck' (pick any tweet), but a distraction none the less.

So when I write 'Trump is a pathological liar' - its not because I am very emotional, and want to have console war stile fights, when not even being an american - its, simply a pretty unexcited statement, that to me almost seems factual.

Now - its difficult to make the direct comparison to other presidents of the US, because Trump was the first one that took to twitter to that extent and broke down 'being perceived as personable, by using non political language, and no filters' walls - but still, I don't think of former US presidents of having a pathological problem with telling the 'truth':

(Although - in another way (language of the position of POTUS) sure...  I don't discriminate.)

Trump in some sense is the least political active president the US has ever had, and I'm sure to some thats very much a positive. But for most of his active time, he simply provides beautiful distractions , of what can be termed 'political discussion' nowadays. He lowered the bar. For a while it was interesting, but I don't necessarily respect him, or his strategists for that.

I mean - "Are red caps the new red scare? What do you feel?" doesnt hold any value for political discussion (discourse) neither does "Trumps sharpie antics".

Its funny. We all laugh about it - but ultimately its just a distraction.

Or the fuel for a 24/7 news cycle if you are dependent on that.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Sep 12, 2019)

DarthDub said:


> When did this forum become a circus? So much bias..


well tell me what substance was there in this thread to begin with. its like notimp said there is nothing of political substance to argue here in this particular thread

somebody said something stupid on twitter
somebody wrote an article
somebody wrote a forum post to vent about the article that was based on said stupid comment on twitter.

There is plenty of things to be frustrated by which any political party does. This is just bottom of the barrel.

"oh when will the left learn they want to police everrrryyyything. because they are SJW's"

"I want to have the freedom to do and Say as i please, but you better not Kneel during the anthem or you a sunnofabitch"

Literally farcical things to complain about regarding politics (idiots aiding peddlers on both sides to distract from the real problems is what these folks tend to be), when if anybody acted like a grown up for 2 minutes, There are discussions to be had where we as a country have our current standing on the world (which however you see it is important), Serious discussion of climate change (There are plenty conservatives that acknowledge it, but the media sure loves to put the spotlight on the crazies that deny it, giving them way too much leverage in this topic), or Where do we want to be as a country in regards to foreign policy.

lest all forget about that and complain about something someone said on article regarding what someone said on twitter...


----------



## morvoran (Sep 12, 2019)

notimp said:


> I mean - "Are red caps the new red scare? What do you feel?" doesnt hold any value for political discussion (discourse) neither does "Trumps sharpie antics".


I agree with your point that this story may not hold any value for political discourse, same as "sharpiegate" which was a hoax and a distraction by CNN.  
This is why I don't understand why people have issues with somebody posting news stories that involve politically charged matter in the politics section.  It wasn't to bash anyone.  It was to share a weird political news story such as "batboy impregnates Hillary Clinton in shocking new scandal".  The lady just happened to be a liberal.
The reason it was political (and crazy) is because the lady connected all red hats to the MAGA hats.  

Not all political discussions have to be serious.


----------



## tinkle (Sep 12, 2019)

morvoran said:


> which was a hoax and a distraction by CNN


Prove it. We can wait. Go on, scamper away, little alt-rightie.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Sep 12, 2019)

morvoran said:


> This is why I don't understand why people have issues with somebody posting news stories that involve politically charged matter in the politics section.
> 
> Not all political discussions have to be serious.



you can certainly do so, just dont expect quality discourse from it.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 12, 2019)

tinkle said:


> Prove it. We can wait. Go on, scamper away, little alt-rightie.


 Even though it's against my better judgement, especially after you shared my "incel" secret with the world ( shame on you!!!), here you go:
Source: Google search (maybe try it yourself sometime)
"Yet NOAA has now sided with the president. “From Wednesday, August 28, through Monday, September 2, the information provided by NOAA and the National Hurricane Center to President Trump and the wider public demonstrated that tropical-storm-force winds from Hurricane Dorian could impact Alabama,” its statement said. “The Birmingham National Weather Service’s Sunday morning tweet spoke in absolute terms that were inconsistent with probabilities from the best forecast products available at the time.”"

Even though Alabama was not hit, Trump was mislead by his advisors.  He didn't purposely lie on his own. 



WD_GASTER2 said:


> you can certainly do so, just dont expect quality discourse from it.


 oh, I don't expect any quality, trust me.  I just don't get it because I, sometimes and quite foolishly, think better of other people.


----------



## tinkle (Sep 12, 2019)

NOAA is a segment of the government with its head appointed by Trump. And weather agencies everywhere have slammed Trump for politicizing the weather. Try again, sweetie!


----------



## morvoran (Sep 12, 2019)

tinkle said:


> NOAA is a segment of the government with its head appointed by Trump. And weather agencies everywhere have slammed Trump for politicizing the weather. Try again, sweetie!


No, I proved my point.  Take it or leave it, that's all you're getting as I can't find a liberal willing to tell the truth for you.  (I also love these pet names you use for me, honey )


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 12, 2019)

If I got a red hat, I'm keeping it, fuck you.


----------

